

A Columbia professor reckons with her father’s relationship with Adolf Eichmann - benbreen
http://chronicle.com/article/Saskia-Sassens-Missing/150337/

======
binarymax
"...in a new book that is changing how scholars view one of the chief
architects of the Holocaust."

I think I might vomit. This man doesn't deserve any publicity or
acknowledgement beyond the synonym of monster. His history and details should
be forgotten, and his name left to rot with a single title of pure evil.
Whether or not people find his history interesting, it is disrespectful to the
people who suffered (and continue to suffer) from this mans direct actions of
horror.

~~~
jamiequint
This is the worst kind of ignorance. To quote George Satayana who said it
best:

"Progress, far from consisting in change, depends on retentiveness. When
change is absolute there remains no being to improve and no direction is set
for possible improvement: and when experience is not retained, as among
savages, infancy is perpetual. Those who cannot remember the past are
condemned to repeat it."

